# 1945 to 2012



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I am 67. 

Never thought I would get this far. 


JJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ! AND many, many more years of railroading.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday, may you have many more. 

John


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ. May you have many many more.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

It's amazing how old we can get without trying. 

Happy Birthday JJ 

We love you


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, Happy Birthday from Reba and me.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hippo Birdee 2 u


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

My condolences to you... While I may never catch up to you, I am somewhat on your heels. And I have been told a few times I would not get to even half this number. So enjoy it whilst ya gots it.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday old buddy. Have a good one.


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

67 years young ! Congratulations and Happy Steaming to station 97!

(I met an Indian yogi during a Himalayan trek who turned 97 and refused to celebrate his birthday till he turned 101. He cautioned me - you are as young as you feel - don't be in a hurry to feel older. Easy for him to say, but makes a lot of sense. Diet of tea and herbs he strongly advised too.)

Cheers
Victor


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Happy B-Day!!!!!!!......

Travis


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Way ta' Go, JJ..... Yer gettin' closer, but ain't it comforting that you'll never catch up to me....

Have a GRAND DAY.....


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ

Go out and crash sumptin








Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ!!!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ hope you have a whole bunch more.

Chuck & Gerry


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ!! 

All the best on your special day, 

Don


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Bday JJ... 










I'd say have some cake but Thomas looks like he'd go postal if you got a knife anywhere near him...


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

happy b-day hope your sleeping better


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 21 Nov 2012 12:20 PM 
Happy Birthday JJ

Go out and crash sumptin








Tommy








Rio Gracie


My trains have been running just fine, Tommy.... Don't give him any ideas.... 

He's only 45 minutes from me...


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JJ Miss seeing you at Martys


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 21 Nov 2012 12:16 PM 
Way ta' Go, JJ..... Yer gettin' closer, but ain't it comforting that you'll never catch up to me....

Have a GRAND DAY..... 

Like Stan C. said..But.... you just have 10 more yr's, to get closer here and ......tho yr's are not to bad with all of our train buddys. 










Happy B-day and many more guy.... 







Noel & Jane


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday young one. 
Hope you have many many more. 
Take care my friend. 
Dale


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday! 
And many more! 

Manfred


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday! 
And many more! 

Manfred


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday John.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Do it again next year...and the next....and the next....and many, many more!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Happy B-lated B-day JJ








Sorry I'm late on this, came down with the Flu a couple nights ago and wasn't on the 'puter at all yesterday








Hope you had a good one !!! 

Rocky


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy birthday JJ...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a good one JJ!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 21 Nov 2012 11:46 AM 
My condolences to you... While I may never catch up to you, I am somewhat on your heels. And I have been told a few times I would not get to even half this number. So enjoy it whilst ya gots it. He is not dead!
Happy birthday. I hope I'm still playing with trains at age 67.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember: NEVER stop having birthdays! Realize that everyone that has died, died within a year of their last birthday.


----------

